# Controlar lector de cd-rom con lcd y control remoto



## lucalorito (Dic 1, 2008)

Pues eso..estoy buscando algo parecido a esto: http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_109528/article.html ..lo que quiero es construir un lector de discos de audio utilizando una lectora standard con su display y su mando remoto...¿sabéis de algo ?...gracias y aprovecho para saludar al foro ya que este es mi primer post aunque llevo tiempo siguiendolo.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 2, 2008)

¿ De verdad nadie se ha construido una lectora de cd´s a partir de una unidad de cd-rom?..por favor a ver si alguien me ayuda, es el último elemento de mi cadena de audio que no es un aparato comercial.
Gracias.


----------



## lanselor (Dic 2, 2008)

He rebuscado un poco por internet y no encontré ni esquemas ni nada.

No obstante, te recomiendo que te bajes la documentación del CD-Rom, en ella te debe venir que pines del puerto IDE son usados y para qué. Si el CD-Rom, puede recibir señales TTL, tendrás la mitad de camino recorrido. El resto será programar el pic y diseñar el hardware añadido.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 2, 2008)

Pero eso ya se sale de mis conocimientos...en digital estoy un poco pez..lo ideal sería tener el esquema completo con el programa del pic incluso..


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 2, 2008)

La verdad es que lo único que he visto por la red es el diseño de silicon chip.
¿ Sabes si con la revista incluyen el programa del microcontrolador?
Gracias por contestar.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 2, 2008)

Bueno, pues al final ya he conseguido toda la información sobre el circuito en cuestión...pcb y archivo hex para grabar en el pic.
Si alguien está interesado, que lo comente y lo adjunto.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 2, 2008)

Recuerdo sobre lo que estamos hablando:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola lucalorito, no te quedes con las ganas de aportar, si lo encontraste pues compartelo!

Saludos.


----------



## Bolchevique (Dic 2, 2008)

se ve muy bueno, si, postea el proyecto, plis....


----------



## juanma (Dic 2, 2008)

Buenas, en su tiempo ya habia posteado lo mismo.
Habia averiguado U$S8 el proyecto con toda la data de Silicon Chip, pero quedo ahi.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-compactera-13143/

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 5, 2008)

Si entras en la página de silicon chip, puedes bajarte el hex del pic y la pcb...saludos.


----------



## juanma (Dic 5, 2008)

Junto con los esquematicos y todo el resto?
Conexion a lector CD-ROM? Todo sale?

Subilo al foro y te damos una opinion, hay muchos tras ese circuito 

Muchas veces los sitios de venta te muestran una PARTE del producto o circuito, si lo queres armar siempre vas a tener que terminar comprando la información. A menos que lo desarrolle uno mismo a la parte que falta o que le faciliten toda la información.

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 5, 2008)

Juanma...con la información que te dan creo que será suficiente...lo más conplicado es el programa del pic y el circuiti impreso.
En cuanto el tiempo me lo permita,comienzo el proyecto y os voy dando los resultados en este mismo post..OK?
Saludos.

He estado leyendo el post de juanma y si, es identico al mio,a lo peor al final hay que sacar los dólares para ver el resto del artículo, pero a lo mejor me decido ya que llevo mucho tiempo buscando esto,y éste si funciona,es muy completo.


----------



## Gaitafole (Feb 11, 2009)

Olá desde Portugal:
Yo he encontrado esto lo he montado y funciona.
Adjunto el archivo


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola.
Gaitafole: ¿que tal anda?, ¿tenes fotos?, ¿lee cds MP3? Me interesaria armarlo.   Gracias.
Nico


----------



## deejaydee (May 5, 2009)

hola ,soy nuevo en este foro y lo encontre buscando información sobre el controlador para los cd rom´s.
busque información sobre el "Playback Adaptor" y llegue a contactarme con el diseñador de la revista
"siliconchip" que hacen referencia en este post, justamente es argentino por eso me entendio, lo que
el me dijo se los cito a continuacion: 



> Hola Diego,
> 
> El "Playback Adaptor" lo vendia Jaycar en Australia hasta unos meses. Lo
> discontinuaron.
> ...



entre en la pagina "jaycar" y no figura en el catalogo   .
espero que sirba de algo esta información ,es lo que encontre y por eso lo comparto.
si alguien consigue algo favor de ponerlo aqui .


PD : perdon a los mod y admin por poner links ,no se si esta permitido....

saludos


----------



## deejaydee (May 17, 2009)

por lo que tengo entendido los pics se programan por "com1" ,podes usar el conector db9 de la compu
y un programa segun el pic.
busca en google que hay bastante información sobre el tema y algunos circuitos tambien.


----------



## cheyo28 (May 22, 2009)

buenas a todo, 

Esquisito proyecto, pero en los ultimos aportes se salieron un poco del tema...yo soy un novato total con los pic y LCD, acabo de hacer el pic kit2; y me parece no muy complicado el de nuestro compañero de portugal Gaitafole. el que propuso lucalorito creo que trabaja con atmel eso si seria complicado.

Bueno quien se propone hacer el proyecto, podemos compartir experiencia... no seré bueno en pics pero tengo recorrido con PCBs y  espero que Gaitafole nos pueda colaborar con cualquier duda.

Saludos a todos - Cheyo28


----------



## cheyo28 (May 22, 2009)

que más foristas...bueas noticias, estube buscando en la google en ingles y encontré un foro donde tienen este controlador practicamente perrateado, este foro internacional tiene un tailandes que compró un kit con todos los juguetes y lo que hiso fue compartirlos con todo, entonce3s nos dá un esquema y un codigo hex para importarselo al pic. que por cierto es el pic16f877, es más es el esquema es parecido al que nos mostró nuestro amigo de portugal.

el link del foró http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/show...om&pagenumber=4

allí hay fotos otros vinculos sobre el mismo proyecto, despues de hacer vueltas de inscripción y otras cosas pude tener acceso a descargar los aportes, entonces dejo lo que me parece importante el esquema y el hex.

Voy a mirar para conseguir los materiales para ver si lo monto, sinceramente esto me recuerda cuando armé le pickit2  es casi lo mismo, espero que mas foristas se le unan al proyecto, miren el link del foro y opinen. 

Saludos, 

Cheyo28


----------



## cheyo28 (May 22, 2009)

por si les falla el link...vallan a google, selecionan imagenes, y escriben: "pic16f877 to ide cd-rom", en la segunda pagina hay una foto con el montaje hechiso igual a la que subí y tienen el foro, dentro del foro despues de que muestren las fotos igual a la que subí debajao hay un man con nick-name "pasan" dejando un link, bueno ese link deja al foro donde está el tailandes explicando todo. 

otros datillos, para que funcione el cd+rom tiene que ser maestro, pero, hay una parte donde el tailandes dice que para que funcione correctamente el pic, este tiene que ser programado en alto, si es en bajo no funciona...alguien sabe que quiere decir esto?.


----------



## downcount (May 23, 2009)

Hola a todos! muy bueno este tema! si alguien consigue el código en C lo pordría colgar? gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola gente. 
Estaba buscando otra cosa y di con este tema. La verdad que me parece interesante ya que hace como un año cambie la mather de mi PC por una nueva que viene con 7 puertos SATA2 pero solo un puerto IDE de 2 canales. A lo que voy es que en el IDE coloque mis 2 HDD viejos de 120GB y compre una lectoregrabadora SATA para aprovechar las velocidades pero con los discos me quede sin IDEs libres y tuve que archivar mis 2 lectoras de CD ROM. Ensima no tienen ni el botón de PLAY para usarlas con auriculares fuera de la PC por lo que este proyecto me serviría para devolverlas al trabajo… aunque más no sea, para escuchar música. Estoy pensando usar todo esto con una vieja fuente AT y agregarle un pre con control de tonos y una potencia, meter todo dentro de una caja.El tema del control remoto la verdad que por el momento no me interesa demasiado (quizás en el futuro) pero lo que si me interesaría es si se pudiera modificar el circuito para poder reproducir CD de MP3.
No soy muy diestro con el tema de los PIC y sus programas pero si a alguien le interesa podría comprometerme con los PCB.
Salu2


----------



## JoelSICE (Oct 9, 2009)

Lo que estaba buscando es la decripcion de pines del IDE para realizar un proyecto como este, pero si tratando de buscar información de la descripcion de los 40 pines IDE si algien tiene algo se los agradesco, de todas formas armere el proyecto.


----------



## rodr0 (Oct 16, 2009)

no ando con mucho tiempo, pero cualquier cosa que necesiten, puedo prestar con mi ingles (va, el de mi novia ). solo pasen links y yo me encargo de eso. cualquier cosa que pueda llegar a estar a mi alcance (diseño de pcbs,, ideas, etc etc) pueden contar conmigo.


----------



## shoker4 (Oct 17, 2009)

Aqui tienen el mismo proyecto que posteo Cheyo28 y estan los link para descargar el programa del pic. Tamben hablan de la posibilidad de leer MP3

http://www.sonsivri.com/forum/index.php?topic=13957.0


Saludos.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 5, 2010)

porque tanto problema, si el proyecto se encuentra en la Revista ELEKTOR, Busquen bien y veran que tiene de todo: Proyecto, serigrafia de la placa, programa y codigo fuente HEX del PIC y Diagrama, 

Hubiese querido ponerlo aca pero por Violacion de Derechos de autor no me lo permiten aca., busquen esa revista en el archivo y comprenla via PayPal en formato PDF


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 5, 2010)

Ok, sabes que numero es? O de que año?


----------



## master2009 (Ene 5, 2010)

hola pues aqui paso a dejar un mensage que puesto aqui son muy llorones con la horrografia jajajaj es para un cuate que me ha enviado unos mensages pero la verdad creo que no le han llegado las contestaciones pero bueno http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=10vynv3nq3f aqui les dejo las normas inf 8020 que el interezado sabra de que es y bueno el libro de hardware lo sigo buscado asi que calmados jejeje


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 6, 2010)

Acaso no saben Buscar en Google?

Aqui les dejo la informacion del proyecto asi que no se hagan los autores de tal proyecto porque se que la mayoria los COPY+PASTE y luego se  lo atribuyen.

aqui les dejo la informacion:

*CAJA DE SONIDO Y MÚSICA PANDORA: RECICLA UNA VIEJA UNIDAD DE CD-ROM PARA LA REPRODUCCIÓN*

Autores: Ken Bromham
Revista Elektor, revista internacional de electrónica y ordenadores, ISSN 0211-397X, Nº 289, 2004 , pags. 68-74


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2010)

master2009 dijo:


> ...aqui son muy llorones con la horrografia...


Bueno, si así lo querés...

Aqui: Aquí (aguda terminada en vocal).
Horrografia (neologismo): Horrografía.
Mensages: En inglés es _message_, pero en español se escribe con _j_ (mensaje).
Interezado: Interesado.  
Sabra: Sabrá.
de que es: de qué es.
Asi: Así (otra aguda)

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 6, 2010)

jaja me encantan las correcciones, yo soy igual de "j***do". (en realidad no es j***do, es pensante.)


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 6, 2010)

que buen proyecto


----------



## Meta (Ene 29, 2014)

Holas:

Estoy buscando por google esquemas para contgrolar el motor de la bendeja de los lectores de PC como CD-ROM y DVD-ROM bajo tecnología IDE oSAGA.

Cualquier información es de agradecer. Al menos me interesa la parte de abrir y cerrar la tapa del disco.

Un saludo.


----------

